# November 2013 Monthly Photo Contest theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*"with my best friend "*​ 
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)* 

Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.* For this month only, it can be a photo someone else took but still no professional photos.
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to approximately Sunday, November 24th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around November 25th to November 30th.​


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

**photo deleted per poster request **


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

**photo removed - rule#2 **


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## noah (Jul 26, 2010)

...


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

123


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

** photo removed **


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

...


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheShawShepherd (May 1, 2013)

...


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

...


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

11/7/13 by kdruffel91, on Flickr


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## VYKING (Oct 31, 2012)

**photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Kita's Korner (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## LaikaGSD (Nov 10, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/200H/i/2013/313/8/3/bullet_n__buddy_by_familypics-d6tlhso.jpg


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

...


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

**photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

...


----------



## Boone10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Gonzalez 310 (Nov 16, 2013)

...


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

** Photo removed rules #4 & 5 **


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## danny digital (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

...


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

....


----------



## sutton c. (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

...


----------



## Bogenschütze (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Indyjayla (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PedroRoque24 (Nov 21, 2013)

** photo removed - rules #2 and 5 **


----------



## Sym (Aug 20, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ambica (Nov 15, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #1 **


----------



## hholmes84 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## gmanshepherd (Nov 22, 2013)

...


----------



## ambica (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damianblade (Nov 23, 2013)

...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

...

Me, Aiden & Zoey by Switchblade906, on Flickr


----------

